# Anyone going Air Force get an offer or call for Basic lately?



## RTaylor (8 May 2008)

Hey all,

Myself and a few of my friends are going Air Force and have been waiting some time for our calls. After reviewing the boards and the people getting their calls it doesn't appear that anyone going the AF route has been getting calls for their offer, etc.

In my area alone there's 4 people I know of directly that have completed their testing, medical, etc and have been told they are on the list and to wait for the call. I myself have been there for around a month and a half, maybe more. Same with 2 others I know, the last person has been 2 weeks. 

I know the CFRC Halifax is doing their job because another friend going Navy got his call, and he applied at the start of April, long after the rest of us did. And I just learned while typing this that a co-worker got her call for her job offer, and she applied not more than 3 weeks ago.

Several Facebook friends have also gotten their calls...all Navy and Army. 

Is something going on here with Air Force recruiting? My file manager and career manager said that I should have gotten my call since the trade Im going for is a red trade (AVS). Matter of fact, all the trades my friends and I have picked are red (AVS, AVS, AVN & AVN). I looked at the others who have gotten their calls and only a few picked red trades.

Im not too much in a hurry to get in atm, my wife is due on May 26 so Im waiting patiently, but hell, it's been well over a year since my initial application, December was my interview, early March was my medical and re-interview and they told me I was merit listed not long after that. Is there something going on with Air Force recruiting or am I being paranoid?  :blotto:


----------



## RTaylor (8 May 2008)

Anyone?   :'(


----------



## Adamant (8 May 2008)

How I understand it, and I stand and beg to be corrected (as I have no CFRC experience, save enrollment), is that it would depend on  your trade.  I am fairly certain that for myself (as I waited about 2-3 months from medical, testing, etc..) I had to have my file presented to an officer selection board, and following that, it was again presented to a pilot only board.

After this I received my offer, all in all I didn't really have a long wait June of one year to march of the following.  

Anyone with knowledge of CFRC, or knowledge in general please jump in and correct me if anything is incorrect...


----------



## RTaylor (8 May 2008)

I keep getting told by the CFRC when I call that AVS tech is a red trade and that they are really looking for people in that trade as well as AVN, and as I mentioned I know several people going for red AF trades that haven't gotten their call and have been waiting some time...and then I know of several Army/Navy that applied well after we did and recieved their calls 2-3 weeks after in trades that aren't in the red (cook, supply tech, vehicle tech and Naval coms).

I called my career manager, hopefully I'll hear something back that's positive.


----------



## MedTechStudent (8 May 2008)

Hey RTaylor, been a while yes?

Very strange if its a hot trade.

Sorry I can't be much help just offering sympathies  

Good luck though, hey maybe I'l get a chance to hear about it on BMQ when we get a date 

Take care!, Kyle


----------



## RTaylor (8 May 2008)

I can almost see me being retired by the time I get a frigging call  :crybaby:


----------



## Celticgirl (8 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> I can almost see me being retired by the time I get a frigging call  :crybaby:



I can totally understand your frustration.    I only applied 2.5 months ago, but it already feels like an eternity. In all fairness, it's only been a week since I heard from my file manager that Ottawa received everything they need for my aircrew medical, so part of the hold-up was on my end (or my doctor's, more specifically). There is still no word on the security clearance and that is the prime hold-up at the moment. That could take up to another year (when I hit the 10-year mark and no longer need documents sent from Taiwan).

It really is a painfully long job application process for many of us. I had no idea that I could be waiting months, possibly even more than a year, to have my application processed and considered. If I had known that a few months ago, I'm not sure I'd have bothered to apply. I don't know if air force applications take longer to process than those for other elements, but given the examples around you, I can see why it looks that way to you. From what I understand, the air force is hurting for applicants, so you would think it would be just the opposite. 

Well, I'm done griping for now.  Hopefully, we'll both hear something very soon, RT.


----------



## RTaylor (8 May 2008)

It's been just a little bit over the 1 year mark now since my application. They screwed around, lost parts of my application, sent things to the wrong people and left stuff on desks, game by-passes for medical then made me do it some time after they told me I was merit listed, then told me I had to wait for my verification of prior service then my old med docs.

I really feel like I'm getting fucked around at this point, been so long I think they have my file on a desk laughing at it or something.


----------



## Celticgirl (8 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> I really feel like I'm getting ****ed around at this point, been so long I think they have my file on a desk laughing at it or something.



Do you feel that your file manager is doing everything s/he can to have your application processed in a timely manner?


----------



## RTaylor (8 May 2008)

No, I feel that they are giving me answers to placate me.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 May 2008)

Something else you may not have considered is how long your trade course is and how many are run at any time or per year.  I know that PRETC exists, but if they can cut down on the amount of people waiting for trades training, I'm sure it's a huge plus.

For example, you applied for AVS.  Say the course is almost a year long and they are only running one at a time, if that course is only at the four month mark, why enroll you now, have you do 13-14 weeks BMQ (just over three months) to sit on your duff and wait five months for the next course?

The other trades you mentioned probably have much shorter trade courses and run them more often (or more courses at once).  I don't think it has anything to do with the element.

Does that make sense?  ??? Really!  I'm not sure if it does!


----------



## RTaylor (8 May 2008)

Already thought of that, but Ive been told by my brother in law who (who waited 4 months for his arty course to start) has 2 friends awaiting AVS & POET that the next courses spark up in September some time.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 May 2008)

There's a possibility that they are OTs or administrative remusters (meaning they failed their other trades training) so they would have already been in.


----------



## RTaylor (8 May 2008)

These are people that completed BMQ with my brother in law in February, so I know they aren't OT's or remusters. I've had him checking into things for me. My cousin (who went to 'Stan 4 days ago) also told me the same thing, that the courses are starting up in the early fall.

Hopefully I'll get a call soon and be in early June.


----------



## Celticgirl (8 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> No, I feel that they are giving me answers to placate me.



If that is the case then I think you need to meet with your FM and get some answers. Be proactive. I have to say that I feel I have a fantastic FM. I can just tell that he is doing everything he can on my behalf and wants some "good news" as much as I do. It helps to cut down on the frustration factor when you know that someone is trying hard to keep the ball rolling for you. If there is a valid reason for the wait, they should be upfront about that with you. Is it the medical documents that are slowing things down right now?


----------



## RTaylor (8 May 2008)

Nope, med docs came in and everything has supposedly been sent off. I verified the med docs with the medical department directly so now I know it's all together, just wondering if it was really sent off or if someone has their stank ass sitting on it, or if the AF trades aren't being recruited at the moment for some nutty reason.


----------



## Celticgirl (8 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> Nope, med docs came in and everything has supposedly been sent off. I verified the med docs with the medical department directly so now I know it's all together, just wondering if it was really sent off or if someone has their stank *** sitting on it, or if the AF trades aren't being recruited at the moment for some nutty reason.



These are all good questions for your FM. (I'd leave out the "stank ***" part, though. )


----------



## CFR FCS (8 May 2008)

RTaylor, 
Applicants with former service bring additional challenges to the process. Your old medical file may already be in archives or still in transit somewhere so that May be one of the things holding your file. I suggest you contact the Military Career Counsellor who interviewed you and ask them to investigate.  Your file manager can only do so much. 

Have you ever thought that perhaps the CFRC is aware that you and your wife are expecting in late May and are reluctant to load you on the next available course which is 30 June. The BMQ courses are usually opened up to load people on are about 3 weeks away. They July courses are not opened as of yet and staff are reluctant to offer a position they expect will be refused because of family issues. 

Have a frank discussion with the MCC to find out if you are Merit listed and when perhaps you could expect an offer. Let them know when you are available to go on BMQ. 

I have selected more Air trades than Land trades of late so it isn't one over the other. 

I'm really offended that you think so little of the CFRC, who handle thousands of files, that you think they are "stank ** sitting on it". I only hope that if you make it this time you end up in recruiting at some point in your career to see how hard everybody is working to keep the big green/ light blue/ navy blue and purple machine operating. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Celticgirl (8 May 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> I suggest you contact the Military Career Counsellor who interviewed you and ask them to investigate.  Your file manager can only do so much.



I thought they were one and the same? No?  ???


----------



## RTaylor (8 May 2008)

CFR, the reason I made that statement is because someone already had left a file of mine (My VFS request) sitting on their desk for 3 weeks without doing anything about it. I was told this, to my face, during my re-interview. I was told over/around a month ago that I have been merit listed, and I have talked to my military career counsellor and file manager, they've both assured me I've been merit listed. 

But they've said that before.

And I wasn't. Not even close.

So I've been blatently lied to, directly to my face and over the phone, about these issues.

I have faith in the CFRC, just not in some of the people running it.

Also, I have told them to load me on the soonest BMQ and call me up because I'm wanting to start a career. I'll miss my family for certain, but I need a career, not some crapface call center job, to support them properly.


----------



## CFR FCS (8 May 2008)

CelticGirl, 
I wrote this last year and found it. Couldn't figure out how to link it so here it is again. It expalns who the staff are and their functions. 

Hope it helps.

"There are 10 CFRC's across Canada and I think most are set up differently according to their locations and staff resources. 

For the most part the staff are broken down into generic groups.

Recruiters are usually Sgts who travel around to schools etc. and spread the word about the Forces. They make presentations and often work the reception desk at the centre. 

Military Career Counsellors are the usually officers (Capt's ,Lt's and some qualified Sgts) who do the selection interview and provide feedback on test results (CFAT) and counsel on career choices. They are usually are in the office all the time and also provide info / work at the reception area.

File Managers are clerks usually Cpls but sometime civilians who do as their jobs says, manage the files to make sure that all the required documents are filled out and log entries are made. They are the horsepower that keeps the system moving along.

There are Medical staff to do the medical interview.

Also in the background are HQ staff to support the centre and it's detachments.

All the staff provide as much info as they can and should send applicants to the best person to answer their question. One caveat is that recruiting is changing all the time and some information may be accurate when given but change later. We try to stay informed about the latest changes but aren't always successful.   

Of note we refer to people as prospects (no application submitted yet) or applicants. They do not become recruits until they are enrolled. "

Got you confused yet?

CFR FCS


----------



## CFR FCS (8 May 2008)

RTaylor,
If possible go to the CFRC and ask for the Detachment Commander and ask them to check. Explain, nicely that you have been mislead in the past and really want to get on with your new career. What you need to ask is when are they doing their next selections and what course dates are they filling. AVN is OSL and is selected and offered directly from the CFRC.

Let me know how it goes. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Celticgirl (8 May 2008)

Nope, I think I've got it now, CFR. I was just confusing file manager with career counsellor. It is my career counsellor (a Captain) with whom I have been in touch semi-regularly re: my application. I don't talk to the actual file manager at all these days (and I'm not even sure which one handles my file - there are 2 that I am thinking of and it could be either one). 

When I was debriefed after my CFAT, it was not my career counsellor that I met with, either, but another officer. I don't recall his rank, but do recall that he was an officer. I didn't see that one on your list. 

By the way, I have already been corrected on here for saying "recruit" when I should be saying "officer candidate".  ;D


----------



## RTaylor (8 May 2008)

Im actually going AVS...is that "OSL"? (and what is OSL? lol)

I actually live 3hrs away from my CFRC, think a call would get through to the commander?


----------



## Slaw (9 May 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> RTaylor,
> If possible go to the CFRC and ask for the Detachment Commander and ask them to check. Explain, nicely that you have been mislead in the past and really want to get on with your new career. What you need to ask is when are they doing their next selections and what course dates are they filling. *AVN is OSL and is selected and offered directly from the CFRC.*
> 
> Let me know how it goes.
> ...



 Thats exactly what I was going to call and ask my FM this week.....if AVN was OSL. Still been a few weeks on merit list and haven't been selected though.


----------



## CFR FCS (11 May 2008)

AVN is Open Selection List (OSL) and is selected by the Production Officer at the CFRC.


----------



## RTaylor (11 May 2008)

I am going AVS, not AVN...is that also OSL?


----------



## CFR FCS (12 May 2008)

Yes, AVS is also OSL as are most trades now.


----------



## Fraser (12 May 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> The BMQ courses are usually opened up to load people on are about 3 weeks away. They July courses are not opened as of yet and staff are reluctant to offer a position they expect will be refused because of family issues.



Actually I got my job offer last week, I start my BMQ the 1st week of July


----------



## Slaw (12 May 2008)

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> AVN is Open Selection List (OSL) and is selected by the Production Officer at the CFRC.



ok so I call my File manager today. he informs me I am on the national list and they are waiting for my offer to come from the national office. He told me both AVN and AVS are not OSL in Halifax. well...no wonder it is taking long. Anyone know the next time the board meets for the two trades?


----------



## RTaylor (13 May 2008)

I talked to someone who just completed their interview, etc. She told me that she was told that they are planning for a mass swear in / recruiting for the end of July period. This is for CFRC Halifax though.

Going to spend my next few days off harass...errr calling them up to get a definitive answer.


----------



## Adamant (13 May 2008)

I don't want to sound like a, well you know. However, just so you know your situtation is not unique, nor all that bad, when I went through St-Jean there were at least 2 if not 3 people who it took 5 years from date of paperwork going in to being enrolled.  On top of that I am working with someone now, who just finished at St-Jean, who had a similar wait.  Sometimes it takes time, sometimes it doesn't.  My App took a little under a year from point A (paperwork) to point b (enrollment).  That was through Halifax CFRC, which if I remember reading correctly is the same place you're going to.  Give it time, if you can't hack the waiting now, you're going to be in for a shock when you see your training schedule...


----------



## RTaylor (13 May 2008)

Paperwork is only good for 2-3 years then it's tossed if the applicant has not successfully enrolled is what I've been told unless they were stringing it out. Took 5 years to get enrolled...yeah...for some reason Im finding that rather hard to swallow. I really don't see that happening to be honest unless your friends applied and had left portions of their papers unfinished and were just plain slacker than hell. Or maybe they had some medical condition / criminal record that affected it. I have a friend from college who took Survey Technician at COGS and was an immigrant who had lived in a unfriendly country (Russia). It took him 3 years to get in because of a waiting period he had to go through (went to college while waiting) and the trade he picked was red (Geomatics).

Or they're full of crap, which is what I'm leaning towards. And that wouldn't be the CFRC's fault. I'll let someone who does work or has worked for the CFRC come by and pull the facts out for this one in regards to the application process.

And to be blunt and honest, I don't care about supposed people that you know. I deal with people every day who come by with a "these guys I know" story that tries to impress with what they went through and absolutely no details on why and are chock full of crap by posers who want to toss some attention on themselves. I hear it every day (not so much now) and shoot them down every chance I get. 

I was a previous member of the forces (reserves). Was told in December after my interview (applied in May '07) I was merit listed and had a med bypass, which was total BS because I had to redo my medical since it had been over a year since my prior medical. Right after I did my medical I was told I was merit listed. Which was total BS because my old med docs hadn't even been applied for (I lucked out and another app from a few years ago after I left the reserves showed me as fit). I can understand my application taking longer than average. I can not father why they'd lie to me several times during the process about where my standing was when it wasnt even close to the truth.

And, as it has been mentioned, there are several people in my area I personally know and some on these boards such as Slaw, who have been waiting with no call.


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> there are several people in my area I personally know and some on these boards such as Slaw, who have been waiting with no call.



So we can safely agree that this situation is "not just you" !

Here's something to consider......

CFSATE, as i understand it, is running at pretty much capacity. Combine that with the AF looking at restructuring some of the maintenance trades you just may have a cause for delays. I doubt that the CFRCs would even be in the loops about such restructuring if its happenning.

Maybe, just maybe, the CF will hire you when they have a spot in school to train you and when they have something definate to train you for.


----------



## RTaylor (13 May 2008)

The problem is that not all the people I know that are waiting are going the same trade I am, or even Air Force for that matter.

If my Career manager would call me back it'd almost be a miracle and would resolve alot of the anticipation and questions...but he hasnt responded in the past 2 weeks to any call I've made, and the front desk commandos at the CFRC have told me that he is in the office and has been. I know I'm not hte only one applying to the forces, but to be honest, after the malarky I've had to hear over the past several months has laid the grounds for mistrust.

Someone I know who has just had their interview mentioned a mass recruitment / swear in like last October, but who knows...sigh...


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> The problem is that *not all the people I know * that are waiting are going the same trade I am, or even Air Force for that matter.





			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> *Someone I know * who has just had their interview mentioned a mass recruitment / swear in like last October, but who knows...sigh...





			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> And to be blunt and honest, I don't care about supposed people that you know. I deal with people every day who come by with a "these guys I know" story that tries to impress with what they went through



ahem..... ;D


----------



## RTaylor (13 May 2008)

Her name is Velma and a co-worker, she had her interview the 1s week of May I believe with a 2nd Lt BXXXXX at CRFC Halifax and she's going driver.




I may add that Im watching South Park and have had 4hrs of sleep since i got off work last night.  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (13 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> If my Career manager would call me back it'd almost be a miracle and would resolve alot of the anticipation and questions...but he hasnt responded in the past 2 weeks to any call I've made, and the front desk commandos at the CFRC have told me that he is in the office and has been.



How often do you call? It is possible that he has nothing more to tell you right now and if you are calling daily looking for updates, I could see where he might tune you out for a couple of weeks to get some work done.  With that said, prompt and courteous service from the CFRC staff is to be expected, I would think. I call every 3 weeks for an update and my career counsellor always gets back to me the same day. He did tell me that as soon as he knows anything, he will call me right away. However, when weeks go by without hearing anything, it's natural to seek that reassurance that the ball is still rolling and they didn't mysteriously lose your phone number or your entire file.


----------



## RTaylor (13 May 2008)

I haven't been able to get ahold of him since my re-interview, so it's not that there's no new info for him to give it's that he seems to be pretty slack in contacting me back.


----------



## Slaw (13 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to get ahold of him since my re-interview, so it's not that there's no new info for him to give it's that he seems to be pretty slack in contacting me back.



 I was actually able to get ahold of someone today at the CFRC that was somewhat helpful. Answered some of my questions I had and some that I know prob couldn't get answered. AVN and AVS are offered localy BUT for some odd reason my offer will be coming from the national selection board and not chosen locally. They were unable to explain why this is but anyway I am not giving up on this. Been trying for 3 years now and its been seven months since I applied last time and made it further.


----------



## RTaylor (13 May 2008)

I've called my career manager again, plus 7 different numbers for 7 different file managers today. Left messages, so if I dont hear back from at least 1 I'm going to be pretty pissed.


----------



## aesop081 (13 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> I've called my career manager again,



I'm certain that you didnt call a "career manager". A career manager is a CWO sitting at NDHQ.


----------



## RTaylor (13 May 2008)

It's what I have been told he is, career something-or-rather.


----------



## blacktriangle (13 May 2008)

counsellor maybe.

Keep trying, I know the pain.


----------



## RTaylor (18 May 2008)

Still awaiting my call..and to get ahold of anyone that knows anything.

What a headache Q_Q


----------



## MedTechStudent (18 May 2008)

Well, the way I see it, I go for my medical in 3 days.  If I get a call right after that, THEN you should start taking it personally 

However, I'm a purple trade, just wanted the pretty blue uniform.  ;D


----------



## breezie (18 May 2008)

Well, I have been training to enter the forces for over 2 years, and came back to Canada last July specifically to apply. I've been accepted into RMC this year, and have passed the ANAV test, so I'm just waiting to find out when I'm going to Toronto for the aircrew medical. So, from when I officially applied, to when I will be sworn in (July 10 in Victoria), it will be exactly a year. I know it's frustrating waiting, but being in limbo for a few months isn't really that harsh. From what I've been told, the military motto is "hurry up and wait", so just consider it a good opportunity to develop patience, as this certainly won't be the first or last time in your military career that you won't know what's going on.


----------



## Elwood (19 May 2008)

I had an offer for DEO ANav to start on August 18th.


----------



## breezie (19 May 2008)

Elwood, congrats! So, what's your training plan? Are you heading straight to Winnepeg?


----------



## ShaneOB (19 May 2008)

Elwood said:
			
		

> I had an offer for DEO ANav to start on August 18th.



I've received an offer for DEO pilot on the condition I pass ACS in Trenton and the medicals afterwards in Toronto.  If I pass I will start BOTC on 18 Aug.  I'm booked to do ACS 7 July to 11 July.  

Elwood, have you already done ACS?

My offer was for pilot, but I believe I have to write the math tests at ACS as well, although I'm under the impression the results of those tests don't matter for people going pilot.  Anyone heard the same?


----------



## aesop081 (19 May 2008)

ShaneOB said:
			
		

> My offer was for pilot, but I believe I have to write the math tests at ACS as well, although I'm under the impression the results of those tests don't matter for people going pilot.  Anyone heard the same?



They will in fact make you wite the Navigator tests on the morning of the first day. They are not only math exams so beware. If you are applying for pilot only, they do not matter but i would endevour to pass them anyways. Its always better to have a fall-back plan then be left with nothing.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 May 2008)

breezie said:
			
		

> Elwood, congrats! So, what's your training plan? Are you heading straight to Winnepeg?



Its not his Training Plan, it sort of is the CFs.  ANAV DEOs (who haven't received a BMOQ bypass) do not just go to CFANS on BANC...just like everyone else there is that little BMOQ course to do.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 May 2008)

ShaneOB said:
			
		

> If I pass I will start BOTC on 18 Aug.



No you won't, you will do BMOQ though.  BOTC is no longer what the course is called.


----------



## breezie (20 May 2008)

I figured BMOQ would be the first step, but I wasn't sure, as I wasn't sure about Elwood's previous military experience/training. I also keep forgetting that those who aren't going to RMC are going to be following a set progression of training. I will too, but as it's different this year for new recruits going into RMC, I don't know what it is yet! Oh well, c'est la vie! 大丈夫です！


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2008)

Welcome to the Jungle  ;D


----------



## breezie (20 May 2008)

Indeed! Even though all the uncertainty is a little frustrating at times, it's never boring, and that's precisely why I want to be in the CF! I think it's funny how I'm going to be an ANAV, and because nothing's been really confirmed yet, all my plans are "up in the air". Ha ha ha chuckle sigh.
 ;D


----------



## Elwood (20 May 2008)

ShaneOB said:
			
		

> Elwood, have you already done ACS?



Yes, I passed for both Pilot and ANav at ACS.


----------



## aesop081 (20 May 2008)

And just before anyone asks, "Nav only" candidates do not go to *ASC*



Thats right.......ASC

http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/8wing/squadron/cfasc_e.asp


----------



## RTaylor (20 May 2008)

So we know that officers are being recruited 

Congrats by the way 

Anyone going Air and apply at CFRC Halifax get a call lately?


----------



## Elwood (20 May 2008)

That's right, ANav tests can be held at your local CFRC... Navigator only applicants don't go to the ASC to do ACS.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> Anyone going* Air* and apply at CFRC Halifax get a call lately?



Air? Air what?  Do you mean this? http://www.ticketatlantic.com/en/home/concerts/airsupplyhalifax08.aspx


----------



## RTaylor (20 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Air? Air what?  Do you mean this? http://www.ticketatlantic.com/en/home/concerts/airsupplyhalifax08.aspx



Honestly...seriously...if you cant read the original topic and deduce Air = Air Force then have to come and make that post, it makes you look like a belittling idiot looking to up their post count.

Edit : taking a look at your profile shows your train of thought derailed a long time ago, along with spelling and comprehension.

Just a hint : no H in realm
               : "amount" denotes quantity, not hierarchy


----------



## Elwood (20 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Air? Air what?  Do you mean this? http://www.ticketatlantic.com/en/home/concerts/airsupplyhalifax08.aspx



That's completely not funny at all.  :-\


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> Honestly...seriously...if you cant read the original topic and deduce Air = Air Force then have to come and make that post, it makes you look like a belittling idiot looking to up their post count.
> 
> Edit : taking a look at your profile shows your train of thought derailed a long time ago, along with spelling and comprehension.
> 
> ...



Well, there are a few trades in the Air Force.  How about being specific?  I love your kind.  You can't take a joke for a joke? The pathetic, girly-boy comebacks are a real chuckle.   :

And...if you REALLY went to my profile to find something to say...*sigh*...tell you what.  If you want to carry on with your playground assault on me, PM me or name a place so no one else has to see this garbage.


----------



## RTaylor (20 May 2008)

My original post, the one that started the whole thread, states it all, I think it's specific enough. Most people would read the original then skim down a bit through the posts rather than start posting just to try to be funny at someone else's expense.



			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Myself and a few of my friends are going Air Force and have been waiting some time for our calls. After reviewing the boards and the people getting their calls it doesn't appear that anyone going the AF route has been getting calls for their offer, etc.
> 
> ...



Come by and try to be a smart ass then it doesnt go so well...I love your kind.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2008)

So what does your original post have to do with the one I was talking about?  You didn't say "did anyone else that is going AVN, AVS etc an applying thru CFRC Hfx...".  Whats that?  You assumed?

You know what?  You're right.  You get 'er all figured out.  Maintain that attitude and disposition, CFSATE awaits you, you can sort them out too.  Just call things "do-hickies" and "whats-a-ma-callits" when naming components.  No requirement to be specific at all.

Ok now...you've won, here's your prize so lets leave it at that before this thread gets locked.


----------



## RTaylor (20 May 2008)

lol I love your type. All the info was there if you did what others do and had read the original post, you decided to come here and give round about insults and when it proves that you havent read squat in the posting you come back with insults asking to stop the arguing?  I've met your type before online and in real life, and laugh every time because you try to back up but can't cease to try to get your last dig in. 

Good job, go get your cookie and don't post in my threads unless you have something relevant to the original topic that you want to disclose. If you'd read the original post and never came here trying to be funny there wouldn't have been any of this idiocy.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> * If you want to carry on with your playground assault on me, PM me or name a place so no one else has to see this garbage.*



Apparantly I was broken and unreadable.  Words twice, over.



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> *If you want to carry on with your playground assault on me, PM me or name a place so no one else has to see this garbage.*



Now, either (1) knock it off OR (2) name a time and a place.  I prefer to debate in person.  I'll even pay for the Tim's.  And believe me...I am not backing up.  I encourage everyone to put their money where their mouth is.


----------



## MedTechStudent (21 May 2008)

Common guys place nice.  :

No ones meeting anyone at Tim's... unless I get to come.  Those new Ice Caps look great!


----------



## RTaylor (21 May 2008)

So I got ahold of someone at the CFRC who decided to answer their line today. She told me that my file was good and that hopefully I'll get my job offer after tomorrow, said it was going to be looked at locally at the CFRC really soon and the offers will be a coming. I also told her I've been calling for several weeks (3-4) trying to get ahold of the 2nd lieutenant leaving messages and she didnt seem impressed. She also mentioned that alot of the staff was out on training for a few weeks or so and alot of things slowed down but that was no reason as to why I never got a call in the amount of time I've been calling and requesting a call back, especially when it's to a career manager who hasn't went anywhere except to Aldershot for a few days for recruiting.

She said that the current load out they are filling up is for June 23rd, and that I have a chance of getting on it if my name is called up in the next few weeks.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> They screwed around, lost parts of my application, sent things to the wrong people and left stuff on desks, game by-passes for medical then made me do it some time after they told me I was merit listed, then told me I had to wait for my verification of prior service then my old med docs.
> 
> I really feel like I'm getting ****ed around at this point, been so long I think they have my file on a desk laughing at it or something.





			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> I feel that they are giving me answers to placate me.





			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> just wondering if it was really sent off or if someone has their stank *** sitting on it





			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> So I've been blatently lied to, directly to my face and over the phone, about these issues.
> 
> I have faith in the CFRC, just not in some of the people running it.





			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> I can understand my application taking longer than average. I can not father why they'd lie to me several times during the process about where my standing was when it wasnt even close to the truth.





			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> If my Career manager would call me back it'd almost be a miracle





			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> I haven't been able to get ahold of him since my re-interview, so it's not that there's no new info for him to give it's that he seems to be pretty slack in contacting me back.





			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> I've called my career manager again, plus 7 different numbers for 7 different file managers today. Left messages, so if I dont hear back from at least 1 I'm going to be pretty pissed.





			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> Still awaiting my call..and to get ahold of anyone that knows anything.





			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> So I got ahold of someone at the CFRC who decided to answer their line today.



If this is the kind of attitude you are portraying, either by phone or in person at the CFRC, I can certainly understand why they're "reluctant" to call you.  :

Take it from one who used to get in trouble just for rolling her eyes, lose the attitude *before* BMQ and save yourself some heartache.
I realize you are frustrated, but when I look at this thread as a whole, this is what stands out.



			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> Also, I have told them to load me on the soonest BMQ and call me up because I'm wanting to start a career.



Someone else decides when you get course loaded, not you, not even the CFRC.  Hope you weren't actually this demanding.



			
				RTaylor said:
			
		

> She said that the current load out they are filling up is for June 23rd, and that I have a chance of getting on it if my name is called up in the next few weeks.



I certainly hope you do and good luck to you.


----------



## RTaylor (21 May 2008)

The 2nd Lt apparently loves to give answers to get through his day that seem to have no truth to it. Really ticks me off that he was doing this and after a fashion I think he didnt want to talk to me anymore because I would bring back old info he told me and would try to clarify it with him (such as "you've been merit listed and you'll be loading out sometime in March" when I was awaiting my medical which he stated "oh it shows you've done a medical in 2004 [maybe 2005] so you don't have to do another", and "you'll definitely see BMQ in April, you're on the list waiting for the call" when I was in my reinterview with him prior to doing my medical that same day). As I said, he's done it over and over, and right now he's still doing it to others (told someone that they were merit listed during their job interview right after their medical). I almost feel obligated to bring this to somoene's attention because he consistently tells people that they are merit listed, they are going to get their call in X week and well..it doesn't happen. 

The woman that I talked to today (and most everyone else Ive talked to during the process) either told me straight up that they didn't know or they told me the correct information except for the officer. You'd think that he'd tell the facts instead of, what I believe, lie with a straight face. And it never happened just once, or twice, every time I talked to him he'd tell me my call was just around the corner and I'd be in BMQ on X date, then I'd get a call for more docs or have to go to a medical, or whatever.  In my mind the person that matters, who's shaping my future career (the start of it), has for some reason decided that he doesn't give a rat's anus about the truth, he just wants to get through the day. The NCM's I've talked to have all been, without a question, extremely professional and have answered all my questions with the utmost truth, now that I see that I'm not going to call that career counsellor anymore.

Lets not forget my file that sat on someone's desk for X amount of weeks because they left the CFRC and never told anyone. That was a winning move but I don't pin that on anyone currently at the CFRC.

So, that's my anger and frustration in a nutshell. I'm also going to be a dad again next Monday and the thought of working at shiftless deadend crap jobs and not having a career that I'll enjoy and be able to support my family with has been grinding at me quite a bit. (that's why I made the statement to load me up on the soonest BMQ, we were chatting about getting my career started and it wasnt quite stated as such)

As for BMQ? I did it a long time ago as well as QL3 infantry, I'm more than aware of how to act and behave when I get in, but that doesn't mean I have to swallow bullcrap before I'm enlisted. There's BS you _have_ to take and there's BS that's not warranted by a long country mile. Although I may have to tone down a little, over time I've become a bit...hmm...straightforward and maybe a bit aggressive if and when the situation warrants it, I don't think that it'll be an issue in Basic or my military career. I may not have mentioned it, but I am (or was, not so much lately) a counsellor with a specific training in addictions and critical incident management. This may also lend to some of my attitude when dealing with people (not to mention I deal with idiots at a call center all day   )

Edit : just wanted to add that the internet brings out things in some people that can't be seen in person.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 May 2008)

Well, as I said, good luck.  And congrats on the baby!


----------



## RTaylor (21 May 2008)

Thanks Moe, can't wait to learn what we're having.


----------



## armyvern (21 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> lol I love your type. All the info was there if you did what others do and had read the original post, you decided to come here and give round about insults and when it proves that you havent read squat in the posting you come back with insults asking to stop the arguing?  I've met your type before online and in real life, and laugh every time because you try to back up but can't cease to try to get your last dig in.
> 
> Good job, go get your cookie and don't post in my threads unless you have something relevant to the original topic that you want to disclose. If you'd read the original post and never came here trying to be funny there wouldn't have been any of this idiocy.



Let's be clear here ...

YOU don't own any threads on this site.

Re-read your post and make note of the bit about you choosing "red" trades. Whether you recruited at CFRC Halifax or not, and whether anyone else wearing blue who recruited at CFRC Halifax has been called or not -- is completely unrelated to the status or a possible predicition of call up of YOUR file.

Even IF those others who may have applied at CFRC Halifax who would wear blue, and who applied for the exact same trades, in the exact same order as you did received a call.

A red trade is exactly that. As someone retires etc, a replacement will be recruited based upon the merit list (that's national BTW, not local) of pers who are awaiting offers for enrollment into the CF in that trade.

If, out of your three "red" choices only two positions open up in the next ten years ... and you're number 50 on the list for whichever red trade those two positions open up in ... 48 people ahead of you accross the nation are going to have to refuse an offer before you get one.

Not that I think any trade would actually go 10 years without a position opening up, but I'm sure you get the picture.

You simply can not base your own recruiting (or recruiting timeline) expectations upon anyone else's experience. They do not correlate with each other.

It's _your_ file ... it's an individual process based on data collected from _you_ during _your_ application, and after that --- it's all a matter of time and service requirements for those trades which _you've_ selected.


----------



## RTaylor (21 May 2008)

Vern I know how it works for the most part. Im just a name in their system, one out of many. As with any organization there are only so many positions to go around and they have to be emptied before more can be filled, but that's not what got me upset.

The fact is Ive been told by a career counseller officer on several occasions over several months that I'd get my call in a week or be starting basic soon, and I was merit listed, and so on and so forth which was false. I've come to that conclusion after talking to him on the phone and in interviews and from others I know who have also talked to him and have had interviews with him. I started the thread to see if anyone going into the Air Force had recieved a call, and as yet it appears none have and no one had any real reason as to why not. After starting it and talking to people here, through email and in real life as well as IM programs that something must be going on. 

What HAS been going on, as Ive learned today, is a large portion of the local CFRC have been out for whatever reason (mainly training) and haven't been doing much recruiting of any type. That and the officer has been loading me up with false hope smothered in a hot sauce of BS.

As for the comment about my thread? I started it so I took accountability for it's contents and have tried to keep it on track, I didnt appreciate some particular comments then blowing out into a non-relevant arguement.

On a side note, does anyone know who I could talk to at the CFRC to report the officer for doing this, or even if I can? I honestly dont think that he's been showing professionalism that is mandatory in his position. Even though its not for me to decide I'd like to have it pointed out somewhere. Bad officers making worse decisions could and do cause alot of issues.


----------



## armyvern (21 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> Vern I know how it works for the most part. Im just a name in their system, one out of many. As with any organization there are only so many positions to go around and they have to be emptied before more can be filled, but that's not what got me upset.
> 
> The fact is Ive been told by a career counseller officer on several occasions over several months that I'd get my call in a week or be starting basic soon, and I was merit listed, and so on and so forth which was false. I've come to that conclusion after talking to him on the phone and in interviews and from others I know who have also talked to him and have had interviews with him. I started the thread to see if anyone going into the Air Force had recieved a call, and as yet it appears none have and no one had any real reason as to why not. After starting it and talking to people here, through email and in real life as well as IM programs that something must be going on.
> 
> ...



But, you are just arbitrarily deciding that he isn't showing any professionalism.

That's the point.

He told you that you were merit listed -- ergo I'd wager you are.

BUT, if you're listed at 50 and only 2 spots have opened up since, ... it's not the fault of the Recruiting Officer. There's nothing he can do about that.

It is quite possible for a trade to move very quickly (say with an expectation that "30" spots for this trade will open in the next 2 months), and then close up to "no spots forthcoming" in a matter of a day. Again, this is not preventable by the recruiting officer and does not mean  unprofessional conduct on his/her part.

You might not be happy with it, but accurate info on trade movement one day in the morning and passed along to you as an update on your status ... is not necessarily applicable that same afternoon.

I can tell you that 2 weeks ago ... my trade had *far* less positions to recruit for than it does this week. Entirely unforecasted. Unpredicatable ... and there's not a recruiting officer in the world who can predict these constant changes. Deeming them to be unprofessional because they passed you accurate info at the time, which later changed, is not on.

And again, regarding your lack of getting a call ... HE doesn't make the call or decide when you get it ... so don't blame him when it doesn't happen. It's also entirely possible that even though spots are open for recruitment in your requested trades, that no one is getting a call because it has been decided that the CF needs other trades FIRST and they are taking priority for BMQ courses (there is limited space available for those too), but again that's a call made at a much higher level than the Recruiting O ...

As someone else has already pointed out to you too --- CFSATE is currently inundated with students ... why would they enroll more future CFSATE candidates to go through BMQ then sit around and wait for months awaiting room in CFSATE? If CFSATE's course load is already full for the next year ... what really would be the point of enrolling a student into the CF who you can't send there due to lack of room, course time?

There are so many factors involved in the recruiting process it's scarey ... and *extremely* few of those factors have anything to do with the CFRC Recruiting Officer --- yet, he apparently bears the wrath of your frustrations for things well outside of his realm of control.

I'm glad I'm not a Recruiting O -- plainly trying to work that job is entails just as much "personally unpreventable but fully personally blameable" hell as working clothing stores.


----------



## RTaylor (21 May 2008)

He told me I was merit listed and my file hadn't been sent out at all, was still with the file manager, I cleared that one up. They stated that you do not get merit listed at all until your file is 100% complete, and mine wasn't at all. Yet he told me I was merit listed and was awaiting my call. Which wasn't true at all.



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> There are so many factors involved in the recruiting process it's scarey ... and *extremely* few of those factors have anything to do with the CFRC Recruiting Officer --- yet, he apparently bears the wrath of your frustrations for things well outside of his realm of control.



He bears my wrath because he's filling my head up with BS. I will deal with him no more. I havent reamed him out, or inundated him with repetitive daily calls, or said anything bad about him (I use terms like "Oh, I was told this..." or "Well, it was said to me that..."). I have patience (ever work with handicapped or drug addicted children or teenagers and try to teach them? Good times) but I start to run a bit thin when I realize that someone's trying to placate me with nonsense. These boards, my prior enlistment experience and the other fine folk in the CFRC have given me a pretty good education on what to expect.

I can wait for the call, I've been doing so, but what gets my goat is the fact that he's been lying to me. Plain and simple, I pretty well cleared that one up today. I won't go into the details, but my conversation today cleared up alot of things, the main point was that the officer was loading me up with false hope repeatedly. Giving me specific dates for BMQ's I'd be on, telling me I had the job just to wait for my call for basic and more, most of it prior to my files being complete.

I respect what the CFRC does and has to go through and how busy they are, and I totally understand that this time of the year there's a huge influx of people (same with going out West, alot of jobs are filled quickly for the summer by students) and they are busy with training on top of that. But to be blatantly lied to? One loose cog and the whole machine breaks down. And from what it seems I'm not the only person that he's been telling this to, the woman that I work with has been telling me things that he's said to her (such as "you're getting your call in a few weeks and will be starting in August" and "women get first pick of the trades they apply for") and for some reason they just don't settle right with me. As you said, he doesn't make those decisions so why does he say these things?

I'm just thankful that there are some great people there workin their asses off to do things right and willing to tell me exactly where I stand. As I said, I can swallow the wait, I've been doing so, but I can't chug down the shit I've been handed by that 1 person.

If I have any further questions I'm going to stick with the person I've talked to today, she told me she's been there a long time and it shows, very professional and the type of person that I love dealing with.


----------



## armyvern (21 May 2008)

You haven't said anything bad about him??

Oh my -- re-read your posts here.

I'd beg to differ.


----------



## RTaylor (21 May 2008)

Clarifying statement : 

I havent said anything to the CFRC about him, Ive said plenty here


----------



## armyvern (21 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> Clarifying statement :
> 
> I havent said anything to the CFRC about him, Ive said plenty here



I'm thinking ... how do you know he's NOT here?? It's not like we don't have any actual serving members of the CF registered on the site or surfing it after all.  :-\

Given that you use your name as your username, and are slamming the Recruiting Officer (that 2nd Lt you mentioned) at CFRC Halifax every post you made in this thread ...

If he is here ... I'm sure he can figure out you're talking about him ... and so much more.

I really do hope that your attitude displayed here is not your attitude displayed when talking to CFRC ... nor that it is the one that you display if you get onto a BMQ --- because, if so, it's only a matter of time before it gets you into trouble.


----------



## RTaylor (21 May 2008)

If he is here maybe he'll read this and realize that maybe he shouldn't make comments that are false because it leads to anger and frustration.

And as I've mentioned, my attitude changes to fit the situation. I know what BMQ entails, they arent there to fill my day with fuzzy bunnies, snuggles and friendship. If i expected that I wouldnt be applying to the Armed Forces.


----------



## armyvern (21 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> If he is here maybe he'll read this and realize that maybe he shouldn't make comments that are false because it leads to anger and frustration.
> 
> And as I've mentioned, my attitude changes to fit the situation. I know what BMQ entails, they arent there to fill my day with fuzzy bunnies, snuggles and friendship. If i expected that I wouldnt be applying to the Armed Forces.



 :

Apparently, this attitude certainly seems to be prevelant. Even I can pick that up after only this interaction this evening.

Let alone a whole application process worth of interaction.


----------



## RTaylor (22 May 2008)

I'm actually a nice guy, with alot of patience (it's why they made me a supervisor at my job even though I hate the place) but the internet only shows words, doesn't show expressions, etc that humans rely on conveying the conversation. It only shows my style of posting on particular subjects. I'm sure when I get my call it'll be back to sunshine and butterflies. I've been told by a few people that I come across aggressive sometimes and this is one of those times.

If we used a picture timeline, my first posts here on the subject of my recruitment would have been of me happy, sitting back and smiling...now if you could see me I'd probably have patches of hair torn out of my scalp in frustration. Root through my posts, I used to like the guy before I realized the deal about wool + eyes. He's a really nice guy to talk to and easy to get along with, and I felt comfortable with him, but filling my head with malarky was wrong. I don't mind the wait as long as I know what to expect. I do mind the wait when false expectations are set.

After talking to the nice lady today who was honest and up front, I'm feeling alot better. I'm expecting my 2nd youngin on Monday and I'm really excited. 

I know that they do their hiring process on Thursdays now, and that my file is in there and going to be looked at, and that there is a BMQ I _may_ get on on June 23rd. A much better answer then the "Oh you're merit listed and will get a call in about 2 weeks or so, then you're off to training on/around X date" that I have been getting.

On a side note, I've made $300 today from selling my video game characters. Egads...some people will buy anything  :cheers:


----------



## PMedMoe (22 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> After talking to the nice lady today who was honest and up front, I'm feeling alot better.



Ah, but how do you _know_ she was honest and up front?  She, too, may have been telling you what you wanted to hear.

Let me tell you a story.  When I re-joined as a Med Tech, back in '95, we ended up getting a very short notice from the CFRC.  I went in after the long weekend in May and was sworn in not much later.  By early June, I was in Borden on a QL3 course.  We all got recruit school bypass due to the short notice.  Just about every single person on that course was told they'd be working in hospitals on Bases and doing all kinds of medical stuff.  I was about the only one who was told I'd more than likely be going to a field unit.  I guess the CFRC I was at didn't feed me any BS.
At this point, I had been well over a year from my application and the funny thing was, I didn't even have Med Tech down as a choice.

Sometimes (IMHO), I think the staff at the CFRCs have to walk a fine line.  After all, they want to keep people interested, so maybe they do sugar coat some of the info, otherwise people might just give up and that's certainly not the CFRC's goal.  Call it carrot dangling if you will.

When you look at my story, maybe some of those other recruiters looked at the people they were talking to and thought they might not accept the position if they knew they were going to a field unit.  Is it dishonest?  Maybe but I'd consider it "fudging" the facts or a little white lie.  After all, some of these people did end up working in a hopsital eventually, just not right away.

At any rate, take everything with a grain of salt and roll with the punches.  Your career may be full of people who deal like this and it's better to get used to it now.


----------



## RTaylor (22 May 2008)

I know what she was saying is pretty truthful, just got off the phone with a file manager and he told me pretty well the same thing. Hooray for the truth!  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (22 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> I'm actually a nice guy, with alot of patience (it's why they made me a supervisor at my job even though I hate the place) but the internet only shows words, doesn't show expressions, etc that humans rely on conveying the conversation. It only shows my style of posting on particular subjects. I'm sure when I get my call it'll be back to sunshine and butterflies. I've been told by a few people that I come across aggressive sometimes and this is one of those times.



Perhaps you ought to reread what you just posted and give it some extra thought.  You contradicted yourself several times in that one paragraph alone.  

Communication, in any form, DOES convey emotion.  If it didn't then how would so many great authors over the centuries have written so may works of Fiction, Poetry, Song, Music, etc.?

You have conveyed a very hostile picture of yourself on this board.  Time for you to go back and read what you have written and reflect on how others (all of us) are creating an image of who you are.


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 May 2008)

Hey I know I'm just a lonely Member and not a DS, BUT.  I couldn't help but notice that 5 of these 6 pages are just back and forth frustration and then sympathy/ stern explanation.  Can we lock it soon maybe?  Nothing really else to say now until RTaylor gets his call which as he said should be in a couple days.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> On a side note, does anyone know who I could talk to at the CFRC to report the officer for doing this, or even if I can? I honestly dont think that he's been showing professionalism that is mandatory in his position. Even though its not for me to decide I'd like to have it pointed out somewhere. Bad officers making worse decisions could and do cause alot of issues.



I'll be the proactive NCO I was trained to be, and being that I personally know several of the Snr NCOs and atleast one of the Officers (he is a MCC, who knows maybe even the one who handled your file!  At the very least, the Officer who is conspiring against your entrance into the CF would be someone he would know himself) I will forward a link to this thread to them all and perhaps they can sort it all out.  As you've identified yourself, obviously strongly believe you've been wronged by CFRC Halifax staff, the reasons why, etc, I am sure they will quickly be able to bring up your file and follow the process and timelines and take appropriate actions.

Unless you have an issue with this?  Surely you wouldn't back out of an opportunity to make the corrections to the obviously flawed and failing recruiting process that happens here in Halifax, would you?  As you've stated already, you have no issues with the fact that the CFRC staff may have already read this thread, and that you have pretty much IDd/singled yourself out with your name, former unit (WNSR) and service dates, and your MOC selections, so I will just assume you are good to go, k?


----------



## RTaylor (22 May 2008)

Yeah, Im down with having it locked. 

And no Eye, I see no reason why the CFRC shouldn't look into this, as I've said, I've been told several times by the same officer that I've been merit listed, would be getting a call, and so on and so forth and my process / file hadn't even been completed, and god knows what he's been telling other people besides what I already know. He can always deny it of course if it's brought to his attention though, but there are other posts of mine which also, when coupled with this, can show a time line of approximate dates of what has been going on.

Or if you had someone I could contact directly to bring this to their attention and tell them myself I'd prefer that, but bringing this to their attention in my opinion wouldn't hurt in the least. I think I actually mentioned if there was a way I could do this a few posts back.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 May 2008)

Why not just call the Halifax CFRC and ask for the OIC?


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 May 2008)

I think the bottom line here is.  Rtaylor, you feel like the CFRC Staff in Halifax have not been doing their jobs fully and have been careless with your file resulting in a longer waiting period for you.  Now for all we know that could be very true, since you are the only one here that knows the full story, it is silly for others to tell you your wrong just because they feel offended on the Staffs behalf.  That being said maybe they are right about you being harsh and out of line in what you say about them but then again I would be frustrated too.  So I'm not going to even voice an opinion.  

So like I said, this entire thread is kicking a dead horse now.  And this is how members on this site get mad and bitter at each other, from bickering back and forth about things that no one can really change.  We should all just wait until you get your call and then it won't even matter anymore.

:deadhorse:   lock, por favour?


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Why not just call the Halifax CFRC and ask for the OIC?



And there is a good idea!


----------



## RTaylor (22 May 2008)

I didnt know who to ask...what / who is the OIC? Officer in Command?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> bickering back and forth about things that no one can really change



I am not bickering.  And I don't share the same mindset that things can't be changed, I see that as being part of the problem, as in not wanting to 'leave it better than you found it'.  I know some of the folks who work over there, from the rank of Cpl - Capt.  I am offering to be a part of the solution, not the problem.  

As for the member calling the OIC, why not?  He has clearly laid out here where the fault is (the Officer level), and has laid out specifics about the shortcomings of an Officer, or atleast at the very least.  In the interest of betting the system, and holding those who perform their duties in a negligent manner and with no regard for the duties, it should be properly investigated so as to ensure that it is not to happen again.  There are pages of wrong doing indicated here, along with the rank of some of the staff, and which CFRC they are at, and being that this is a site accessible by ANYONE including CF members, civilians, MSM types, and being that potential/future recruits who read this thread might have concerns of this happening to them, of all the possible negative aspects of this, would it not be better to proactively deal with the issue before it ends up as a story "CF Applicants Lied To At Recruiting Centers" on the CBC or CTV websties or news broadcasts?  Wait though, those things don't happen, do they?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/70802.0.html


Or *maybe* I am being sarcastic, and think this thread should have been locked a long time ago when an Officer was being publicly accused of lying to recruits at a specific CFRC...you decide.


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I am not bickering.
> 
> As for the member calling the OIC, why not?



I did not mean you specifically, you were just coincidentally  the last person to post so I apologize.  And second, in case you thought I was being sarcastic, I was agreeing with you that he should call the OIC, its a good idea.


----------



## George Wallace (22 May 2008)

Alrighty then!

Everybody out of the Pool!

Locked!


----------

